# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Ruis in mijn hoofd,wat nu?

## pedro22

Sinds enige tijd heb ik last van ruizen in mijn hoofd cq oren.
Wie weet hier meer over?

pedro22

----------


## Siri1966

Hai Pedro,

Vraag 1- heb jij misschien andere medicatie voorgeschreven gekregen ??
Vraag 2-ben jij bij de huisarts geweest om jouw bloeddruk te laten controleren ??
Vraag 3-heb jij ooit bloed laten prikken i.v.m. het cholesterol-gehalte ??

Deze vragen stel ik,omdat ik er regelmatig [niet dag en nacht] ook last van heb.

Bij mij komt het door te hoge bloeddruk en het cholesterol-gehalte.
Regelmatig moet ik daarom bloed laten prikken en mijn bloeddruk bij de huisarts laten controleren.

Ik hoop dat ik jou wat verder heb geholpen [ en dat het boven staande ''kan kloppen''].
Warme groet van Siri.
p.s.....STERKTE !!!

----------


## pedro22

dank voor reactie, maar ik ben bij de dokter geweest en heb oordruppels gehad, heeft niets geholpen.
Ik ben bloeddonor dus ik sta onder controle.

dank pedro

----------


## dotito

Hallo Pedro,

Wat je evt kan doen als het geruis blijft,is naar een neus/keel/oor specialist gaan,die hebben meer ervaring dan een gewone huisarts.
Heb je momenteel spanningen ofzo,of last van hoofdpijn?

Hoop voor jou dat je er snel van verlost bent.

Beste toegewenst, Do

----------

